# Met someone on here



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Yesterday I spent the day with an online friend I met on here. We walked around this huge convention for hours and went to a restaurant. I've been really shy my whole life, but I liked her a lot and felt comfortable and had fun. She's just as nice and cool in person. I never would have been able to do this a couple of years ago because I had such bad anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro. Sounds like fun. I hope to meet up with people here soon.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats!  it's always nice to hear good stories like this


----------



## sosassy (Oct 29, 2014)

that's awesome!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

hope it works out


----------



## Mr. Wavey (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds great. Glad to hear you two were able to connect


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Good job! I'm glad to hear you're progressing in your recovery journey


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro. Sounds like fun. I hope to meet up with people here soon.


I did have a lot of fun. I hope you'll get to meet them, there are some cool and friendly people on here.



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Congrats!  it's always nice to hear good stories like this


I've always liked hearing stories like this on here. 



sosassy said:


> that's awesome!


Thanks. 



MobiusX said:


> hope it works out


Thanks. I haven't really had problems going out for a while now, and I've known her for about 2 years now and I've always liked her and have gotten along well with her. I wish I could be real life friends with her and hang out sometimes, but we live too far away from each other.



QuietMoney2134 said:


> Sounds great. Glad to hear you two were able to connect


Thanks. It was really fun and I liked her just as much in person.



MamaDoe said:


> Good job! I'm glad to hear you're progressing in your recovery journey


I don't think I post about it much on here but I had a really bad anxiety disorder in my early to mid 20s. Never got diagnosed so I'm not sure if I had SAD, GAD, or another one, but I definitely had some kind of anxiety disorder. I couldn't travel around my fairly small town without getting major anxiety and feeling so nauseous. Couldn't go out with people and I sometimes couldn't even go into stores because of it. Now it seems to have gone away almost two years ago. I still have other problems to overcome, though.


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

This its a huge step for you and it will give you confidence .And they shy its on your head thats way you are shy .I speak from experience and i was also very shy and now i have confidence in me .You must stop thinking that you are shy and autosugest you everyday that you are courageos very confident and with charisma .And if you are perseverent and you will fight everyday with shy thoughts and emotions you will win you will change your paradigm of being shy .Good luck


----------



## Zest (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------

